# Night Sky Tucson



## vipgraphx (Jan 14, 2014)

A couple of pictures for your viewing. I wish I had a wide angle lens so could capture more of the city..Well its not that big anyways




sky pano by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




TUCSON Night Sky by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice, is that from Mt Lemon?


----------



## AndyjO (Jan 15, 2014)

Cool


----------



## bdbroker (Jan 15, 2014)

Really awesome! Keep on going!


----------

